# Mixing shrimp colours



## Jessica sergeant (17 Jun 2018)

Hi i have some black rose shrimps i was given and bought some blue/red rili shrimp. I was just wondering if snyone knows what colour shrimp they could produce. I also have some orange tiger shrimp but i know they wont breed with my neos. Thanks for any info


----------



## zozo (18 Jun 2018)

Look up shrimp breeding chart or compatibility chart, there are several out there. Looking like this with common names. Other charts contain scientific names.




 
red X means they crossbreed and you'll end up with hybrids in different colors.


----------



## Jessica sergeant (18 Jun 2018)

Hi thanks i have looked at this before but i wanted to know what colours may come out? Will the majority be wild shrimp colour or will i get black and red or black an blue etc? As dont really know much about colour when they breed. X


----------



## alto (18 Jun 2018)

Discussion on black rose at shrimpspot


Most new shrimp color lines must be culled extensively to stabilize the phenotypic expression
Random crosses seldom generate nicer than parent offspring - though you might get the occasional interesting or potential offspring 

A few weeks ago, I added some fairly nondescript shrimp to my tank, today I spotted what looks like a "blue bolt" 
(who knows what it really is) - unfortunately this is a 60 x 45 x 55cm tank (full of plants & wood & rock) so not much chance of separating him (?) out 
And of course, I just added some random shrimp from another tank


----------



## zozo (18 Jun 2018)

When you start mixing and stop selective breeding than usualy all turns back to into wild form. And it could be any color the sp. caries in it's genes. I guess with shrimps breeding faster than rabbits generations follow rather fast. No way to tell up front what it will finaly become. Tho in some cases dieet can play a major role in color.
As for example Red cherry will turn brighter red if they are fed with a carotene rich diet. I have a few in my tank that are rather brwon than red.. Dunno why, i guess diet... Amano shrimps turn blueish when fed Cladophora algae diet. Even light intensity seems to be part, there are reports of people keeping shrimp outdoors and experienced significant color improvement. Now it is hard to say if the light intensity triggered the color, or did the light trigger a different diet that triggered the color again. Who knows..

Anyway in the animal kingdom, take a fish for example, something like the goldfish.. This is actualy a carp that is in it's original natural color more greenish than orange. The bright orange is a selectively cultivated spin off bred over generations. Now since fish only spawn once a year it will be much slower, but if you would introduce a group of cultivated goldfish back into the wild. After maybe 20 or 30 generations the majority of their offspring will be back in their ancestral dress.


----------



## AllieG (5 Jul 2018)

That chart is very useful! I want to have 2 types of shrimp but was worried about them losing colour. So Ghost shrimp and Red Cherrys will be fine together?


----------



## Jessica sergeant (5 Jul 2018)

Well i now have my black roses, red rilis, and tangerine tigers. But i had to save my remaining red shrimp from being eaten by fish from my larger tank and put them in my shrimp tank now too. So Who knows what colours will happen. Im expecting alot of brown shrimp but as is for my own hobby i guess it wont really matter. I could always put some of the wild type in my community tank and they might survive if i add more moss in there.


----------



## frothhelmet (16 Jul 2018)

If you want multi-coloured shrimp get babaulti - I have greens, reds, and yellows and they never mix and fade.


----------



## Jessica sergeant (16 Jul 2018)

Ok so ive had a major outbreak of something called hydra  and these have killed alot of my shrimp in the last week. And i finally had some baby shrimp born after waiting for months for them to start breeding and they killed them too. Im so devastated i just stripped my tank of all the plants and my piece of wood i had in there and had to boil, clean amd bleach everything. I also must of scraped and squashed about 30 of them on the glass of the tank. Im so gutted i lost so many shrimp coz if these little tiny evil things.


----------



## Jessica sergeant (16 Jul 2018)

Oh and did a water change too. So im hoping this will sort the problem out. Im still fairly new to this so any other advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

